# Endo scratch



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi all
Can anybody tell me about a endo scratch and when during your cycle do you have one, both on FET and for fresh cycles?
Is it before or after your period? I don't understand anything about them and I think that's my next step..
Laura


----------

